# What film can you watch over and over?



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

Any that you seem to never tire of and why??


----------



## Falcon (Mar 18, 2014)

Night of the Fox.  From the book of the same name, by Jack Higgins.

It's nostalgic; reminds me of my experiences in the military during WWII.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 18, 2014)

Cast Away....because I'm a sucker for survival stories....and Tom Hanks.

Terms of Endearment......because it was such a true to life story...and I'm a fan of Shirley Maclaine even with her                 weirdness.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

"84 Charlie MoPic".  It makes me cry but it's about what I did in Vietnam and I hold onto it as a need to never forget.


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Night of the Fox.  From the book of the same name, by Jack Higgins.
> 
> It's nostalgic; reminds me of my experiences in the military during WWII.


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

That Guy said:


> "84 Charlie MoPic".  It makes me cry but it's about what I did in Vietnam and I hold onto it as a need to never forget.


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Cast Away....because I'm a sucker for survival stories....and Tom Hanks.
> 
> Terms of Endearment......because it was such a true to life story...and I'm a fan of Shirley Maclaine even with her                 weirdness.



She's just a brilliant actress and that was one of her best performances.


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

For me the hopeless romantic it's that old weepie, the original 1939 Wuthering Heights.
Interesting aside there was no love lost between Olivier and Oberon. He wanted his then love, Vivian Leigh to be in the role so he resented her throughout filming.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 18, 2014)

You know what's funny about that short clip from "84 Charlie MoPic", Gael?  It concentrates on the "action" that so many people want from war flicks.  I think the people who created it missed the point.  The movie is about a cameraman who accompanies a LRRP team to record their actions as a "lessons learned".  It's done as raw, unedited film and very powerful.  Anyway, thanks for caring about it.

Now, on a very important lighter note . . .

I would choose just about anything by Mel Brooks:  "Spaceballs", "Young Frankenstein", "Blazing Saddles".  I love just about any film noir.  Just this weekend, watched one of my favorite movies of all time, "After the Thin Man"

Now, come to think of it, there are just too many great flicks to see over and over and over.  I think I'll settle on somebody's homemade surf movies from good days at The Point.


----------



## Gael (Mar 18, 2014)

That Guy said:


> You know what's funny about that short clip from "84 Charlie MoPic", Gael?  It concentrates on the "action" that so many people want from war flicks.  I think the people who created it missed the point.  The movie is about a cameraman who accompanies a LRRP team to record their actions as a "lessons learned".  It's done as raw, unedited film and very powerful.  Anyway, thanks for caring about it.
> 
> Now, on a very important lighter note . . .
> 
> ...



Love oul Mel. Also love Woody:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

Gael said:


> Any that you seem to never tire of and why??



Oh yeah Gael, I watch a lot of movies over again, many times too.  Two I can think of off-hand are:

Grumpy Old Men

The Last of the Dogmen

Old black and whites:

Laura w/Gene Tierney and Dana Andrews

Key Largo w/Bogie and Bacall

edited: oh one more!!  A total FAVE: Baby Boom w/diane Keeton and Sam Shepherd

Ok, just one more (edited) Kindergarten Cop, LOL!  That was filmed right up in our own Astoria/Seaside Oregon  Oh, and the Pioneer Square Mall in Portland


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

Gael said:


> For me the hopeless romantic it's that old weepie, the original 1939 Wuthering Heights.
> Interesting aside there was no love lost between Olivier and Oberon. He wanted his then love, Vivian Leigh to be in the role so he resented her throughout filming.



JUST watched this about a month ago.  Also I love Rebecca!! Olivier and Joan Fontaine


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 18, 2014)

_I don't normally enjoy watching a movie more than once, but Pretty Woman with Julia Roberts and Richard Gere i have seen many times and never tire of it, i also love Blazing Saddles { anymore beans Mr Taggart haha} love it_


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _I don't normally enjoy watching a movie more than once, but Pretty Woman with Julia Roberts and Richard Gere i have seen many times and never tire of it, i also love Blazing Saddles { anymore beans Mr Taggart haha} love it_



My sisters friend watches Pretty Woman often  I liked it a lot, but don't strive to see it again.  There are 2 others with Julia I love though, I Love Trouble, w/julia and Nic Nolte, and Dying Young w/Julia and Campbell Scott.  Sleeping With the Enemy was good but awful, too much like real life for me, lol, eek  Oh yeah, Knotting Hill too


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 18, 2014)

You are right TG, too many to name!!  I keep thinking of more but they'd have to get more "online space" if I named all, LOL!!


----------



## Bee (Mar 18, 2014)

Rorkes Drift just because I enjoy it.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 18, 2014)

I'll watch a good movie twice, or maybe three times if I really like it. One that I have watched more than once is African Queen. A classic Bogart movie.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 18, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I'll watch a good movie twice, or maybe three times if I really like it. One that I have watched more than once is African Queen. A classic Bogart movie.



Heh, heh ... I was just looking through live-aboard boats for sale in Florida listings the other night. Came across one that was for sale (cheap!) about a block away from the African Queen replica they have in Key Largo.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 19, 2014)

It's too hard to pick just one. There are many I watch repeatedly and never tire of. But of my long list I have trimmed it down to these very favorites:
The Heiress
View attachment 6026

The Day of the Jackal (1973 version)
View attachment 6027

The Trap
View attachment 6028

In Harms Way
View attachment 6029


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh yeah Gael, I watch a lot of movies over again, many times too.  Two I can think of off-hand are:
> 
> Grumpy Old Men
> 
> ...



Laura! Great film noir one!


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> It's too hard to pick just one. There are many I watch repeatedly and never tire of. But of my long list I have trimmed it down to these very favorites:
> The Heiress
> View attachment 6026
> 
> ...



Oh I am so with you on The Heiress! Brilliant performance by Olivia De Havilland and her best I'd say. The film walked away with 4 academy awards.


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I'll watch a good movie twice, or maybe three times if I really like it. One that I have watched more than once is African Queen. A classic Bogart movie.




Few would argue with that choice, Pappy!


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

Bee said:


> Rourkes Drift just because I enjoy it.



What about it do you enjoy? The story, the direction, etc.


----------



## Bee (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry I got the wrong film, it is *Zulu* that I can watch over and over,although  both films are based on the defence of Rorkes Drift.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-lDY02DThk


Men of Harlech stop your dreaming
Can't you see their spear points gleaming
See their warrior pennants streaming
To this battlefield
Men of Harlech stand ye steady
It cannot be ever said ye
For the battle were not ready
Stand and never yield
From the hills rebounding
Let this song be sounding
Summon all at Cambria's call
The mighty force surrounding
Men of Harlech on to glory
This will ever be your story
Keep these burning words before ye
Welshmen will not yield


----------



## That Guy (Mar 19, 2014)

Gael said:


> Love oul Mel. Also love Woody:



Yes!  Of course!  Woody!  How could I have forgotten.  See what I mean?  So many good films . . . !


----------



## That Guy (Mar 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh yeah Gael, I watch a lot of movies over again, many times too.  Two I can think of off-hand are:
> 
> Grumpy Old Men
> 
> ...



There we go again.  I completely forgot about Bogie and Bacall and I always had a crush on Gene Tierney and Dana Andrews was in some great film noir.


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Yes!  Of course!  Woody!  How could I have forgotten.  See what I mean?  So many good films . . . !



Yep!


----------



## Gael (Mar 19, 2014)

That Guy said:


> There we go again.  I completely forgot about Bogie and Bacall and I always had a crush on Gene Tierney and Dana Andrews was in some great film noir.



Loved the Ghost and Mrs. Muir. But look at this, you'll like it:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 19, 2014)

Gene Tierney!  Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Pam (Mar 19, 2014)

Mainly old musicals for me. Seven Brides, Oklahoma, Carousel, Calamity Jane, South Pacific, On Moonlight Bay etc.  Away from musicals, it would be Lawrence of Arabia, To kill a mockingbird and Raintree County. Couldn't pick just one film... sorry!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm going way back but I watched The Sands of Iwo Jimo three times. If I remember right, John Wayne was killed in this flick. Anything with Iwo, I watch as my Dad was there on that terrible day.


----------



## RCynic (Mar 19, 2014)

Gael said:


> Any that you seem to never tire of and why??



I was going to say I didn't really have one, then I remembered this one movie I've watched repeatedly. It just happened that I stumbled across it several times and each time I did, I just started watching and forgot to stop. It's kind of a strange movie, pretty violent, but with a good cast. Here's a link to a trailer because I'm sure most have never heard of it.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...qo-X7mUUw7VS2ePvnnEurJA&bvm=bv.62922401,d.aWc


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 19, 2014)

One movie that I enjoy over and over is "Frequency" with Dennis Quaid. It has that heart-warming story quality, but with one of those plots that turns and twists, and the essence of something very close to time-travel , as well.

I also love "Almost Like Heaven", another one with interesting plot twists, and the most magnificent roof garden in the whole world, about a man who moves into a vacant apartment, and discovers what seems to be a ghost also living there. 

"Hunt for Red October" is another one I never tire of watching again, classic Sean Connery, great plot.


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

RCynic said:


> I was going to say I didn't really have one, then I remembered this one movie I've watched repeatedly. It just happened that I stumbled across it several times and each time I did, I just started watching and forgot to stop. It's kind of a strange movie, pretty violent, but with a good cast. Here's a link to a trailer because I'm sure most have never heard of it.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...qo-X7mUUw7VS2ePvnnEurJA&bvm=bv.62922401,d.aWc



I would watch Del Toro in a dog fight. Always a fascinating actor to watch work. But Ebert's review is less then glowing:

The Way of the Gun" is a wildly ambitious, heedlessly overplotted post-Tarantino bloodfest--the kind of movie that needs its own doggie bag. There's a good story buried somewhere in this melee, surrounded by such maddening excess that you want to take some home and feed it to undernourished stray movies.
The film marks the directorial debut of Christopher McQuarrie, who won an Oscar for his screenplay of "The Usual Suspects." He is a born director, and now what he needs to meet is a born editor.
There are scenes here so fine, so unexpected, so filled with observation and nuance, that you can hardly believe the notes he's hitting. And then he'll cycle back for another round of "Wild Bunch" gunplay--not realizing that for Sam Peckinpah, the shootout was the climax, not the punctuation.
Both of these McQuarrie films have loop-the-loop plots, unexpected reversals and revelations, and closing lines that call everything else into question--although not, I hasten to add, in the same way. Can this one really be only 119 minutes long? It has enough plot for a series. I'd love to see the prequel, in which these characters twist themselves into narrative pretzels just setting up all the stuff that pays off here.
Benicio Del Toro and Ryan Phillippe star, as Mr. Longbaugh and Mr. Parker (the "mister" is a reminder of "Reservoir Dogs"). Having exhausted all their chances at normal lives (we doubt they tried very hard), they tell us in the narration that they "stepped off the path and went looking for the fortune we knew was ours." At a sperm bank, they overhear a conversation about a millionaire whose seed is being brought to term by a surrogate mother, who is always kept under armed guard. Their idea: Kidnap the mother and collect ransom.
The notion of kidnapping a (very) pregnant woman would provide complications enough for some directors, but not for McQuarrie, who hurtles into a labyrinth involving criss-crossing loyalties among the millionaire's current bodyguards, his shady employers, his longtime enforcers, the enforcer's old pal and a gynecologist whose involvement in the case is more (and less) than professional.
The pregnant woman is played by Juliette Lewis, who is the movie's center of sanity. She is the only one who talks sense and understands more or less why everyone is doing everything--occasionally, so thick is the going, she'll simply explain things to the other cast members on a need-to-know basis. Mr. Longbaugh and Mr. Parker drive her into Mexico, the bodyguards (Taye Diggs and Nicky Katt) follow--and so does grizzled old Joe Sarno (James Caan), the suicidal but competent enforcer who is relied upon by the shady millionaire (Scott Wilson). It is a measure of McQuarrie's skill that the millionaire's wife plays a full and essential role in the movie while uttering a total of perhaps nine words.
Much of the movie consists of cat-and-mouse games, car chases, and shootouts. McQuarrie scatters fresh moments among the wearying routine of gunfire; shots of guys dashing into the frame with machines guns have become tiresome, but I liked the way Phillippe vaulted into a dry fountain that contained a nasty surprise. And the way the car chase slowed down to an elusive and tricky creep (I didn't believe it, but I liked it).
James Caan is very good here as the professional gunman who has seen it all. He's supposed to be on the same side as the bodyguards, but distrusts them and tells one: "The only thing you can assume about a broken down old man is that he is a survivor." McQuarrie gives Caan clipped lines of wisdom, and he has a wonderful scene with Del Toro in which he explains his functions and his plans. He and Wilson have another nice scene--two old associates who trust each other only up to a point. Jeffers, the Taye Diggs bodyguard, meanwhile maintains cool competence while everything nevertheless goes wrong, and is only one of several characters who reveals an unexpected connection.
Up to a point, a twisting plot is entertaining. We enjoy being fooled and surprised. But we have to halfway believe these things could really happen--in a movie, anyway. McQuarrie reaches that point and sails past it like a ski-jumper. We get worn down. At first you're surprised when you get the rug pulled out from under you. Eventually, if you're a quick study, you stop stepping on it.
As a video, viewed at less than full attention, "The Way of the Gun" could nicely fill the gaps of a slow Saturday night. It's when you focus on it that you lose patience. McQuarrie pulls, pummels and pushes us, makes his characters jump through hoops, and at the end produces carloads of "bag men" who have no other function than to pop up and be shot at (all other available targets have already been killed). Enough, already.


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> One movie that I enjoy over and over is "Frequency" with Dennis Quaid. It has that heart-warming story quality, but with one of those plots that turns and twists, and the essence of something very close to time-travel , as well.
> 
> I also love "Almost Like Heaven", another one with interesting plot twists, and the most magnificent roof garden in the whole world, about a man who moves into a vacant apartment, and discovers what seems to be a ghost also living there.
> 
> "Hunt for Red October" is another one I never tire of watching again, classic Sean Connery, great plot.



Great choices!! I have to catch this one (but it's "just like heaven):


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I'm going way back but I watched The Sands of Iwo Jimo three times. If I remember right, John Wayne was killed in this flick. Anything with Iwo, I watch as my Dad was there on that terrible day.



It would have special meaning for you then, Pappy. And yes, Wayne's character is killed by a snipers bullet in the film I think.


----------



## LogicsHere (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a few actually.

1937 version of A Christmas Carol, Pride and Prejudice and Sense and Sensibility. I'm a Victorian history buff and have been working on a site on Victorian lifestyles since 1999.


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

LogicsHere said:


> I have a few actually.
> 
> 1937 version of A Christmas Carol, Pride and Prejudice and Sense and Sensibility. I'm a Victorian history buff and have been working on a site on Victorian lifestyles since 1999.



Oh so agree about that version of A Christmas Carol. They all pale in comparison for me. But I did like the 1995 version of Sense and Sensibility. Hard to beat Emma Thompson's performance:






Your site sounds fascinating. The Victorians still interest me.


----------



## RCynic (Mar 20, 2014)

Gael said:


> I would watch Del Toro in a dog fight. Always a fascinating actor to watch work. But Ebert's review is less then glowing:



Yeah, I don't really read what the critics say...found that my tastes are apparently not in line with them. I pick movies by actors, plot subject and director (really like Luc Besson for example). I get lemons now and then anyway but I'm just dumbfounded sometimes at the movies critics think are wonderful. Again, as an example, I love science fiction but Gravity had me squirming in my seat..couldn't wait for it to finish. But, I know I have a strange sense of humor so maybe that's an indication that my perception of the world in general is a bit skewed.


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

RCynic said:


> Yeah, I don't really read what the critics say...found that my tastes are apparently not in line with them. I pick movies by actors, plot subject and director (really like Luc Besson for example). I get lemons now and then anyway but I'm just dumbfounded sometimes at the movies critics think are wonderful. Again, as an example, I love science fiction but Gravity had me squirming in my seat..couldn't wait for it to finish. But, I know I have a strange sense of humor so that might drift over into other things.



Ebert and the New York Times reviews are about the only ones I pay any attention to. Critics often have their own agendas which don't necessarily have anything to do with the film.
I like to think I have pretty good taste in cinema having watched thousands of films over the years and avidly followed interviews and articles with actors and directors about the craft itself. Bottom line is if a film gives us pleasure then that's what matters. We're the audience and without us they would not exist.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

As the son of a WWII combat veteran and Pearl Harbor survivor, I honor your father's service Pappy.  But I cannot stand John Wayne.  He was a chickenhawk supreme.

"When I went to Vietnam, I believed in Jesus Christ and John Wayne.  After Vietnam, both went down the tubes.  It don't mean nothin'"  William P. Mahedy, Episcopal campus minister UCSD, former Augustinian monk and US Army chaplain in Vietnam.

(Sorry to "hijack" a nice discussion about movies we enjoy but any mention a such a disgusting chickhawk makes me sick and I just gotta say somethin'.)


----------



## That Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

This little trailer doesn't do the film justice.  "Down by Law" w/Tom Waits, Roberto Benigni and John Lurie is fantastic.  In my humble opinion, actually a very sweet and funny flick...


----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2014)

That Guy said:


> As the son of a WWII combat veteran and Pearl Harbor survivor, I honor your father's service Pappy.  But I cannot stand John Wayne.  He was a chickenhawk supreme.
> 
> "When I went to Vietnam, I believed in Jesus Christ and John Wayne.  After Vietnam, both went down the tubes.  It don't mean nothin'"  William P. Mahedy, Episcopal campus minister UCSD, former Augustinian monk and US Army chaplain in Vietnam.
> 
> (Sorry to "hijack" a nice discussion about movies we enjoy but any mention a such a disgusting chickhawk makes me sick and I just gotta say somethin'.)



Gotta admit, TG, I had to look up Chick Hawk. One who talks up a big war and then makes sure that they are not involved. Didn't realize Big John was like that. See, I can learn something even at my age.


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

That's some cool cinematography there. Is that New Orleans by the way?

Tom Waits; he's some creature isn't he!


----------



## Gael (Mar 20, 2014)

That Guy said:


> As the son of a WWII combat veteran and Pearl Harbor survivor, I honor your father's service Pappy.  But I cannot stand John Wayne.  He was a chickenhawk supreme.
> 
> "When I went to Vietnam, I believed in Jesus Christ and John Wayne.  After Vietnam, both went down the tubes.  It don't mean nothin'"  William P. Mahedy, Episcopal campus minister UCSD, former Augustinian monk and US Army chaplain in Vietnam.
> 
> (Sorry to "hijack" a nice discussion about movies we enjoy but any mention a such a disgusting chickhawk makes me sick and I just gotta say somethin'.)



I don't believe in hijacking a thread. Often it's just the natural progression of a discussion as happens in real life also. So hijack away on any of my threads.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

Gael said:


> That's some cool cinematography there. Is that New Orleans by the way?
> 
> Tom Waits; he's some creature isn't he!



Tom Waits is great!  Saw him once while having dinner in Occidental near Bodega Bay but didn't want to bother him so just enjoyed the time from afar . . . two tables away and a walk through the parking lot...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

That Guy said:


> You know what's funny about that short clip from "84 Charlie MoPic", Gael?  It concentrates on the "action" that so many people want from war flicks.  I think the people who created it missed the point.  The movie is about a cameraman who accompanies a LRRP team to record their actions as a "lessons learned".  It's done as raw, unedited film and very powerful.  Anyway, thanks for caring about it.
> 
> Now, on a very important lighter note . . .
> 
> ...



I have Young Frankenstein my fave line, one of "what hump" LOL!!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I have Young Frankenstein my fave line, one of "what hump" LOL!!



Genius!  Pure comic genius, I say!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Genius!  Pure comic genius, I say!!!



Yes, and Madeline Kahn calling the monster "zipper neck" LOL!


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Tom Waits is great!  Saw him once while having dinner in Occidental near Bodega Bay but didn't want to bother him so just enjoyed the time from afar . . . two tables away and a walk through the parking lot...



He's one cool daddy he is.


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I have Young Frankenstein my fave line, one of "what hump" LOL!!



:bananalama:


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

I almost forgot too, Ghost Busters! I can watch it repeatedly even though I know all the lines.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

Gael said:


> :bananalama:



LOL, dats da one!!  Love it!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 21, 2014)

Gael said:


> I almost forgot too, Ghost Busters! I can watch it repeatedly even though I know all the lines.



LOL, had forgotten that one Need to watch it again as well!! ty Gael


----------



## Gael (Mar 21, 2014)

nwlady said:


> LOL, had forgotten that one Need to watch it again as well!! ty Gael



YW, you may never roast another marshmallow though.layful:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yes, and Madeline Kahn calling the monster "zipper neck" LOL!



I adore Madeline Kahn (RIP).


----------



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2014)

I just watched Oh Brother, Where Art Thou for the third time, so I have to add this to my list.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 22, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I just watched Oh Brother, Where Art Thou for the third time, so I have to add this to my list.


----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

That Guy said:


> I adore Madeline Kahn (RIP).



She left us too soon!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 23, 2014)

The Lovely Bones

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQXbSJpxyys


----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

The Lovely Bones is a favorite of mine, though deeply disturbing to watch. I've since watched the Irish actress Saoirse Ronan's career take off. She was perfectly cast for it. Stanley Tucci had misgivings at first to take the part but he did and the result was brilliant.

What haunts me about the film is that though it's based on a work of fiction, we know all too well that such monstrous things exist in reality. What was particularly poignant to me was the theft of a young woman's chance to experience love and life. But that is what padeos do ; they steal childhood. In this case life itself.


----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



How cool was the film and what a great musical sound track!!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 23, 2014)

Another favourite of mine is another 'spiritual' film 'What Dreams May Come'. One for the incurably romantic.

In this clip the lead character, played by Robin Williams, has just 'died'. He finds himself very much alive in his own personal heaven, alone at first, but the Katie turns up! (Katie is his old dog who 'died' some time previously.  *All your old beloved pets will be awaiting you on the Other Side along with your human loved ones...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYonzhFT_z4


----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh I remember that one. Very unique and visually amazing.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 23, 2014)

I cried most of the way through it.....


----------



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

I watch original The Bishop's Wife every year around Christmas. Cary Grant as an angel, what's not to like?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2016)

I have a lot  of movies I can and have watched many times.
Arsenic and Old Lace
Laura
Young Frankenstein
Dirty Dancing
An Affair to remember
Sentimental Journey
and many more.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 9, 2016)

Gee - just found this old thread thanks to you SassyCakes  

Vertigo - Because of Kim Novak, of course
Casablanca - timeless classic
African Queen
Maltese Falcon 

Okay, almost anything with Bogart


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 9, 2016)

When I'm feeling wretched and down, I always watch Robin Williams' The Birdcage.  It always makes me laugh, and it is just so silly it cheers me up.  I'm not a fan of most comedies, but Birdcage is in a whole 'nother class.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 9, 2016)

For just a side-splitting time "Animal House" never grows old. My favorite romantic movie is "Gone With the Wind". Actually any movie...just add Clark Gable or Denzel Washington and it's my favorite romantic movie.


----------



## Victor (Nov 15, 2016)

Groundhog Day


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 15, 2016)

Bee said:


> Rorkes Drift just because I enjoy it.



I have also been captivated by Zulu with Michael Caine and Stanley Baker. My favourite Australian war movie is The Light Horse that follows the same mounted infantry unit that my grand father served in during WW I. He was invalided home before the attack on the wells of Beersheba which was won when the Light Horse charged across the plain in a manoeuvre that surprised the Germans and Turks.

In both movies I love the cast of characters, the attention to historic detail and the nobility that comes with facing seemingly impossible odds and a do or die situation. 

I also love the Lord of the Rings trilogy for much the same reasons.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 15, 2016)

Another vote for the Bishop's Wife!

To Kill a Mockingbird

Mrs. Miniver

Donovan's Reef

Goodfellas

and many, many more!!!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 15, 2016)

I have many also but here's a short list of some....
Casablanca
Some Like it Hot
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Bringing Up Baby
Lord of The Rings


----------



## Lost in retirement (Nov 16, 2016)

Shawshank Redemption--one of the best movies ever!!!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 16, 2016)

Night of the Fox, by Jack Higgins.

Story about rescuing a man trapped on one of the Channel Islands during WWII.

A MUST read!

  Also made into a movie.     (Google it.)


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 16, 2016)

1.  The Muppets Christmas Carol  (I expect it will be on TV this Xmas)
2.  Local Hero.   It was filmed a few miles from where I live and beautifully captures the humour of the local people.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh loads, I have a big library of DVd,s but to name a few   Crossing Delancey, Point Last Seen, Deep in my Heart,


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 13, 2016)

My favorite movie since childhood is Mr. Peabody and the Mermaid. It came on Million Dollar Movie every night for a week and I watched it every night. I since had the opportunity to record the colorized version and I have watched it a few times as well. Also Independence Day, Running Scared with Billy Crystal and Gregory Hines and Coming to America. 
Every now and then I watch The King and I starring Yul Brynner and One Touch of Venus starring Ava Gardner. I also want to watch Avatar again and I'm sure it will make my list of things I watch several times.


----------

